
How to back up a country- Estonia is finding ways to protect itself from attacks - svepuri
http://www.economist.com/news/technology-quarterly/21645505-protect-itself-attack-estonia-finding-ways-back-up-its-data-how
======
Tomte
> Storing such personal information in “digital embassies”—computers in
> Estonian diplomatic missions abroad—helps as they are Estonian sovereign
> territory.

Sadly The Economist is perpetuating that myth. It seems like it just cannot be
eradicated.

